# Others in Upstate NY?



## SKAustin

Just wondering how many of us there are local to the upstate NY, capital district area.

I would love to try to organize some type of get together, maybe like a Make & Take or something.

I'm in Glenville, Schenectady Co. just south of Saratoga Co.

Anybody else from the area interested in seeing something like this?


----------



## Joiseygal

I wish you lived closer to the NJ/PA Make and Take  Anyway good luck getting people organized for a Make and Take.


----------



## madmomma

SK there are people who don't normally log into HF until later on in the year like I did last year so you may not be getting any hits yet. Just keep checking back. I'm looking for people from LI to do some type of gathering here so I'm also considering using alternate, local methods to attract attention. I guess patience is the key here...UGH


----------



## craigfly06

I too am intrested in getting together. However, I am in the Buffalo area, that is like 6 hrs away.


----------



## stagehand1975

I am from canastota just a couple hours down the road. I have been trying to get people from around here for almost a year now. This state just has slim pickins for people who share the same passion for Halloween. Although my time is heavily taken up right building a haunt, I am still interested. I have a large workshop space and a lot of tools that others don't have.


----------



## Reinadaqueen

I'm interested if this group still wants to grow. I live in Cobleskill, Schoharie County.


----------

